# Anyone have a retractable screen door?



## marchboom (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm in the market for 2 retractable screen doors. One regular size door and one french style double door. I have checked into the Clearview brand but they want $350 per door, installed. That would be $700 for the french doors 2 required).

Also checked ODL retractable screen doors that are sold by Home Depot. They want $130 per door. 

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with either of these brands or can recommend another brand?

Thanks


----------



## Tru_blue (Jul 16, 2009)

You could also check out Phantom Screens, available through Lowes and many other places.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 16, 2009)

I bought a Larson 3yrs. ago from Lowe's and paid a little over $300.
I had to retro fit it because the door opening is racked so I had to stand it off the frame to get it to fit properly.  These have to be cut to length.  You'll have to cut the cassette frame clean through the roll of screen w/o snagging the screen.  I still have problems if you don't grab the door in the exact spot, it will go out of balance and end up falling out of the track.  Plus, and I don't know how it happened but there is a sharp crease in the screeen material that is looking like it will turn into a rip.  Larson guarantees the door for 3yrs. but, after all the customizing, I don't dare take it down for return.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 17, 2009)

Correction, I found my reciept and it turns out I paid about $167 for the unit but, the screen is not covered under warranty.  The part that keeps the door handle in the track is made out of plastic and the clip broke so you have to be very careful how you open and close it otherwise, you just end up with the full length handle in you hand, flopping around with screen attached.


----------



## Boise Jim (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey march-
I have two of the ODL's, and they have worked fine for me (one I've had for three years, the other just over a month).
In fact, I just got done repairing the front one because of my sister-in-law's golden retriever (70 lbs) who decided to plow through it at full speed.  She pulled the screen off the tension rod.  
All I had to do was disassemble, then put the screen on the rod, tension it, and reinstall.  Good as new.  
Overall, I'm really happy with them, and they give a huge boost in air flow in the house.


----------



## Doorguy4ya (Feb 14, 2010)

I've installed several of those, be careful not to install the handle right or you'll have a holes in your screen every 2 or 3 inches.


----------

